# CO2 through Jewel powerhead



## Hoejay (29 Jan 2008)

I m thinking of trying this in my Jewel Record 96.












Do you think it will work with pressuruised CO2?. Or should I just run a diffuser, say a Rhinox 2000 ?

Initial test makes me think the cavitation in the power head will be noisy, has anyone tried this?

Regards,

Neil


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jan 2008)

Dont see why this wouldn't work  try it and see!


----------



## milla (29 Jan 2008)

Yes, tried this and it can be noisy - but effective.

However there is a thread on the  barr report titled :

"Another method for CO2 diffusion: needle wheel powerheads"

that could show promise, basically you drill small holes in the impeller, this helps break the bubbles into a fine mist and is supposed to be quieter.  But there is a small reduction in the flow.

You can also buy them, they are from the reef side of  the hobby so are expensive.

I am sure i have an old powerhead somewhere, may give it a go someday.


----------



## Hoejay (29 Jan 2008)

Mila,

Thanks I saw that post.

The replacement Jewel powerhead appears to be a fixed unit so you cannot actually  remove the impeller. Its also very small in depth. So couuld not be adapted like this.The old power head I replaced did have a removable impeller. I didn't realise the difference when I bought the replacement.

Regards,


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Jan 2008)

I was looking at doing similar to my Jewel filter, but hoping I could fit a micro glass diffuser in the uplift pipe, but there isn't really room.  I have found the filter is noisy enough as it is without adding even more to it!!!

The impellor on my pump does remove though as you need to clean it periodically to maintain performance.  The instructional pdf tells you how to get access.  It's on the CD that comes with the tank or can be downloaded from their website.


----------



## Hoejay (31 Jan 2008)

ED, 

Thanks, I will look at the cd. 

It looked as if it was sealed after the impeller was fitted. The old one came apart easily but the hard rubber skirt never went back on easily. Probably should have just replaced the whole unit for an external.

I think the problem with noise will be a pain.
The power head is on an off set to the uptake tube. This will allow a resevoir of gas to develop before it works it way towards the impeller chamber. Increasing the amount of gas availlable for cavitation and  more noise.
Possibly I could route the Co2 tube up and around the bend into the impeller chamber.

What do you think?


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Jan 2008)

Hoejay said:
			
		

> ED,
> 
> Thanks, I will look at the cd.
> 
> ...



To be honest I would be tempted to have the CO2 tube as low as possible so that the bubbles have to travel up before hitting the top.  Hopefully then they should get carried into the powerhead rather than collecting at the top.  This was one of the reasons I was looking at breaking the CO2 up into as small a bubbles as possible before the impellor.  Maybe you could get a small wood diffuser to go in and break the CO2 up?  You could saw it down to size, but I'm still not sure there'd be room.


----------

